# public folder mit courier und maildir



## tux4you (6. Dez. 2007)

hi leute,
auch von mir ein grosses lob an die entwickler. wir benutzen das toll jetzt jetzt kurzer zeit und sind begeistert.
eine frage speziell zu imap und courier.
ich würde gern imap public folder nutzen. sprich, ich möchte pro kunde unterschiedliche public folder verwalten (konsole kein thema, so lange ispconfig update resistent  ).
ich habe auch schon mit maildirmake die maildir und mailboxen angelegt, jedoch erscheinen sie nicht in der liste der ordner.
ich bin mir schon nicht ganz sicher, ob ich in der richtigen ordnerebene bin.

kann mir vielleicht jemand einen tip geben?
vielen dank für eine antwort...

gruß,
ronny.lippold


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2007)

Vielleicht werden die Ordner nicht angezeigt, weil Dein IMAP Client den Namespace nicht richtig erkennt:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showpost.php?p=789&postcount=6

Sollte es an Courier liegen, kannst Du den auch problemlos z.B. gegen Dovecot austauschen. Eine weitere Konfiguration ist da nicht notwendig.


----------

